# DS Game of the Month - June 2007



## shaunj66 (Aug 2, 2007)

*DS Game of the Month - June 2007*

Yep, now it's time to pick your favourite game release for June.

There were tons of releases this month, but you can only vote for one!

*What's your pick for Game of the Month for June 2007?*

The poll will close in about 2 weeks from this post so get voting.


----------



## Spikey (Aug 2, 2007)

I say with the lack of games the next poll should be DS Game of the Months - July/August 2007. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Anyways, I voted for Planet Puzzle League!


----------



## lagman (Aug 2, 2007)

*Nervous Brickdown (USA)
*Zelda no Densetsu: Mugen no Sunadokei (Japan) (Phantom Hourglass)
*More Brain Training from Dr Kawashima - How Old Is Your Brain? (Europe)

In that order.


----------



## Awdofgum (Aug 2, 2007)

I Picked Bros. In Arms,

But we all know who is going to win.


----------



## Linkiboy (Aug 2, 2007)

Zelda, Anno is 2nd.


----------



## Issac (Aug 2, 2007)

I can't vote for zelda since I know I couldn't enjoy it en japanese.. :/


----------



## TuMatos (Aug 2, 2007)

Planet Puzzle League for sure


----------



## bobrules (Aug 2, 2007)

Zelda-Brothers In Arms-Brain Age-Transformers: Decepticons


----------



## CockroachMan (Aug 2, 2007)

Brothers in Arms...


in October will vote for Zelda


----------



## Mikke0 (Aug 2, 2007)

Anno 1701, imo
Mikke0


----------



## Tripp (Aug 2, 2007)

Nervous Brickdown (USA)...


----------



## HBK (Aug 2, 2007)

Zelda, of course. Brothers In Arms in 2nd.


----------



## Retal (Aug 2, 2007)

Anno.


----------



## Mars (Aug 2, 2007)

Nervous Brickdown FTW!


----------



## When Im Gone (Aug 2, 2007)

Brothers in Arms DS technically wins because everyone loves Zelda but no one here can understand what the hell is going on in the game.


----------



## flai (Aug 2, 2007)

Taiko no Tatsujin DS. Why is that not on there?


----------



## lagman (Aug 2, 2007)

That's a July game


----------



## flai (Aug 3, 2007)

QUOTE(lagman @ Aug 2 2007 said:


> That's a July game



Its now August, why no July poll?


----------



## test84 (Aug 3, 2007)

QUOTE(When Im Gone @ Aug 2 2007 said:


> Brothers in Arms DS technically wins because everyone loves Zelda but no one here can understand what the hell is going on in the game.



you can check http://gbatemp.net/index.php?act=ST&f=8&t=55281&st=0 if you want to understand it.


----------



## Akotan (Aug 3, 2007)

I voted Zelda because... should I explain myself? It's a new damn Zelda game!! Damn it! (>_


----------



## Citric (Aug 3, 2007)

June was a fairly disappointing month overall, the only interesting thing being in Japanese and thus probably not worth bothering with until it's released in English.  But Bratz Ponyz DID have Bratz and/or Ponyz, so how can it not be the best game ever?


----------



## spokenrope (Aug 3, 2007)

Planet Puzzle League by about a million miles.


----------



## jalapeno (Aug 3, 2007)

Time Ace was pretty cool


----------



## 4saken (Aug 3, 2007)

My pick would be Zelda if it was out in English, but my vote will have to wait for later 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





For now, More Brain Training


----------



## Strider (Aug 3, 2007)

Don't overlook Nervous Brickdown!!


----------



## zombielove (Aug 3, 2007)

Itadaki Street took the most out of my life. I think my game clock's at about 40 hours. So~~~ addictive and fun.


----------



## Jax (Aug 3, 2007)

A-Duh! Zelda!


----------



## ugly_rose (Aug 3, 2007)

Anno, naturally. And as someone pointed out previously it is completely stupid that Zelda has that many votes, seriously.


----------



## Darkforce (Aug 4, 2007)

QUOTE(ugly_rose @ Aug 3 2007 said:


> it is completely stupid that Zelda has that many votes, seriously.


Why?


----------



## Torte (Aug 4, 2007)

Because Zelda sucks, duh.

I voted for Brain Age 2, my clear winner.  Puzzle League, Hoshigami and Nervous Brickdown weren't too bad either.  Haven't tried Ratatouille yet - gotta see the movie first!  And Kabu Trader Shun (J) was just disappointing, as was Le Code de la Route (F) according to my sis; bland interface and more boring than sitting the actual tests lol!


----------



## Gnat (Aug 7, 2007)

1- Nervous Brickdown (although it crashes on the retro level, but then again I didn't buy it)
2- Time Ace (pure action fun!)
3- Le Code de la Route (great concept, now a Dutch version please :-))


----------



## Jei (Aug 8, 2007)

How come Rockman ZX Advent (J) isn't on the list?

Well, my vote goes to Planet Puzzle League (U) then...


----------



## TeraS (Aug 8, 2007)

it wasnt released in june, was released in jul i think

i voted planet puzzle league


----------



## Deadmon (Aug 9, 2007)

Planet Puzzle League!
Great pick-up-and-go game.


----------



## amptor (Aug 9, 2007)

wow what a crap month, now back to electroplankton.


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 10, 2007)

Zelda was the best game, More Brain Training was great Hoshigami was rubbish.


----------



## Aril (Aug 10, 2007)

Days of memory Coz I'm a pervert who loves SNK girls XD


----------



## jagviper (Aug 10, 2007)

Zelda, even though its in japaneese


----------



## DJBurkey (Aug 12, 2007)

I picked Planet Puzzle League as I didn't want to try Zelda in Japanese, would rather fully experience it in a language I can understand


----------



## User200 (Aug 15, 2007)

Hoshigami Remix: Ruining Blue Earth Now that is a good game.


----------



## Jdbye (Aug 15, 2007)

No doubt.
ZELDAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## yuyuyup (Aug 16, 2007)

NERVOUS BRICKDOWWWWWWWWWWWWWN WOO


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (Aug 18, 2007)

Zelda, by a long shot. Can't believe i'm playing a Japanese game seriously with relatively small problems, Zelda nonetheless! Just too awesome.


----------



## JacobReaper (Aug 18, 2007)

i voted for Planet Puzzle League... kinda havin second thoughts now


----------

